Ask HN: What steps to take to ensure your merge request doesn't break anything? - iamrobschiavone
======
seren
\- merge the smallest possible atomic changes regularly, avoid big bang merge

\- if you can afford it, code reviews / pair programming

\- unit tests ran by CI before/after merging

~~~
cimmanom
Also, automated integration tests and end to end tests.

